# need help



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

my red devil that is about 3 inches is starting get get blackish splotches on its fins







I am worried that it is getting sick







what should I do?? I have a 15 gal QT tank if I need to use it.

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mine also had these. he grew out of them though. i dont think it means he is sick. can you post any pics?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I wish but I dont have a digi cam








, the part that worries me is it is geting more, at first there was just one and now there are like 4, also it is hanging out around the heater alot...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

does it look like a disease of some sort? or does it look like it is just part of his fins colors? my ols parrotfish also had some black stuff on his fins. one day it would be there and then the next day it wouldnt.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

no I am almost certain its not fin colour, I have heard of something called fin rot maybe its that?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

fin rot wears down the fins slowly. is it on the outside of the fins or twords the inside?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

it is mostly neer the tip of the fins but it is in the middle on the tail


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i have never heard or fin rot being in the middle of the tail... the only thing that i can think of is that he is just turning a bit black on his fins. BTW is there anything on the black? like, is the black spots higher than the rest of the fin or does it look like it is some sort of bacteria?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

assuming that it really really isnt a normal color change, i got no idea


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

P45 do you think if I put the temp up a bit that it might help kill it off if it is bacteria or something?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, try leaving the temp at a solid 85 for a few days and see how that works... add aquarium salt too


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

should I do this in the QT tank? and how much aquarium salt per gallon would you suggest?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

unless you have scale-less catfish like pimelodids, or corydoras, you can treat the current tank and tankmates in this matter. It wont harm them.

I keep all my tanks at a standard 81-83 degrees F as it is; keeps the fish more active and hungrier and thereby makes them grow faster, in addition to acting as a significant disease preventative.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> unless you have scale-less catfish like pimelodids, or corydoras, you can treat the current tank and tankmates in this matter. It wont harm them.
> 
> I keep all my tanks at a standard 81-83 degrees F as it is; keeps the fish more active and hungrier and thereby makes them grow faster, in addition to acting as a significant disease preventative.


 how much salt should I put in?? Its a 90 gal


----------

